# John Piper is bad



## Andres (Jan 14, 2010)

I like this. 

[video=youtube;yhLCus0tsmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhLCus0tsmw[/video]


Here is the extended version. In this one, Piper explains some about the video and he is asked, "is this a John Piper approved message?" to which he replies, "no, but I don't disapprove of it" 

[video=youtube;6-GxkAJ1OBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-GxkAJ1OBU[/video]


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 14, 2010)

I listen to this all the time. The funniest part is that he doesn't know it's Michael Jackson.  I guess in the grand scheme of things, that's probably a good thing (even though I love this song).


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

austinww said:


> I listen to this all the time. The funniest part is that he doesn't know it's Michael Jackson.  I guess in the grand scheme of things, that's probably a good thing (even though I love this song).


Nice!


----------

